

Ask HN: ROI of Online Data Science Certificate vs. In Person - jklein11

Hi HN!<p>I entered the workforce about a year ago and am considering some options for getting additional education. I am considering a certificate in Data Science&#x2F; Business Analytics but I&#x27;m not sure about their value. I am considering options from US Business programs both in person and online. Does anyone have any experience with certificate programs and their value? Are they any more valuable then a MOOC equivalent?
======
mathgeek
Do you already have a degree in a related field? If so, just get a certificate
online, and perhaps even consider going for the free versions over the
certified ones.

So long as you can prove your skills and have the related degree already
established, there's really little reason to spend money on a certificate.

~~~
jklein11
Thanks for the reply! I do not have a degree in a related field. Would the
certificate compensate for that?

~~~
mathgeek
Assuming that you have some sort of B.A. or B.Sc., then it likely wouldn't be
a terrible idea to get something that's specific to Data Science.

